# I don't care anymore?



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't know...just...I don't care anymore. At all. Everyday, it's like "Cool, I have DP. It's here. Nice. Let me go ahead and proceed with my day." 
There's some days where I don't even notice it...I truly think I'm in a state of depression? Idk, I just don't care at all about anything. Anything.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

dope said:


> I don't know...just...I don't care anymore. At all. Everyday, it's like "Cool, I have DP. It's here. Nice. Let me go ahead and proceed with my day."
> There's some days where I don't even notice it...I truly think I'm in a state of depression? Idk, I just don't care at all about anything. Anything.


I never knew what depression was or felt like until I got this hell dp/dr so it is very normal for someone to her depression from this. You might need antidepressants. I know people don't like taking them but depression is not something to mess with.


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

HopingCat36 said:


> I never knew what depression was or felt like until I got this hell dp/dr so it is very normal for someone to her depression from this. You might need antidepressants. I know people don't like taking them but depression is not something to mess with.


No, no I don't need them. I'm against pills...I just know I don't need them. But thank you for the suggestion anyway!


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

Maddykip said:


> It almost sounds like you've accepted it finally. I hope your ease and acceptance help you get through the struggle of this disorder!


I'm not sure about that one...I'm not sure if not noticing means that I've accepted it. I try to, but I'm not sure.


----------

